# New dark elves



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone heard any rules rumors about the new dark elves? also any new pictures would be great:biggrin:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Other than the brief mention in the new WD i know nothing, but the coming plastic corsairs look awesome. There will be plastic cold ones too and there is going to be a new character a pirate lord and lots of old characters are coming back too.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd heard that they were all going to have poisoned attacks instead of always strikes first but don't know how true that is


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I've seen the WD stuff and it does look awesome. Good thing I only styarted collecting a while ago so I only have basic warriors. I'd love to see the new cold ones. plus Neilbatte I heard that too. all sounds pretty good


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i cant wait my druchii have been gathering dust for far too long


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They are an unreal looking army. Great fluff and style... That's qwhy I'd like to know any major changes in them


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

look on warseer, there are a few pics of the cold one knights , corsairs and other metal models


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Nice one thanks


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Here you go:

New Dark Elf Pics


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

handbow WTF? its a bloody repeater crossbow


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

It seems Witch Elves are getting asf which is nice, general talk over on Druchii.net is that where having army wide Hatred. Loads of other rumour going on at the moment, tbh I'm just waiting for the book. Those new plastic Corsairs look lovely though. 

The main thing for me however is Hellebron is back :victory: ...thats the best news I've had this year.. hehe.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

What does asf mean? And I've heard rumours of a redone malekith model. Like the plastic high elf dragon style


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> What does asf mean? And I've heard rumours of a redone malekith model. Like the plastic high elf dragon style


Always Strikes First. This is the rule that all High Elves have and it does exactly what it says on the tin.

I doubt that they would make a new Malekith when one could easily be made from the High Elf Dragon kit. A plastic hydra kit however...


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I heard about that actually. It looks pretty cool! It was a rumor that they were changing all the elf dragons to taht stule instead of the old S tyle


----------

